# Frida e Rivera



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

View attachment 4014View attachment 4013View attachment 4015

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmG4CusMsII


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

A chi la mando la parcella dell'oculista ? 

Lady Minerva ? Accostamento cromatico discutibile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)




----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao;bt13 ha detto:
			
		

> A chi la mando la parcella dell'oculista ?
> 
> Lady Minerva ? Accostamento cromatico discutibile


ma come....non vi accorgete che il mio blog è in 3 D?
sono troppo avanti!






discutibile (appunto)
dotto
denso di significati


----------

